# Kidney Failure uggghhhhhhh



## FunkyPuppy

I have no advice, just wanted to express my sympathy and hope that you can find a gentle, comfortable way to add to her overall quality of life. Letting go is so hard... I groom a 14 year old male standard who has been undergoing chemo for quite some time... he is so emaciated and weak, but still so sweet on the grooming table. He tries so hard to stand through the whole groom, i can see why his owners are so determined to keep him as long as possible.

My heart hurts for you and her in this time. Your bravery in facing the sad reality by posting this message is commendable.


----------



## rubymom

My heart reaches out to you ! Although, my 18 year old Cali's major crisis was liver failure, kidney function was also declining. Yes, the special diets lessen the work on the kidneys, so does feeding mini meals throughout the day. As with any organ failure, the ideal is to make changes that lighten the load of the organ while keeping the patient as healthy and stress free as possible. The DAP plug in or collar may help with mental clarity and anxiety! (I bought the collar but only used it a few days as my girl was not used to something hanging around her neck.)


----------



## faerie

(((hug)))
no advice. just a hug.


----------



## cliffdweller

... it is always too soon when they go ... wishing a gentle crossing for Ostia ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am so sorry. I too just wanted to tell you how sorry I am things have gone this way. I lost our thirteen year old Thinker near the end of April, and all that got me through it was knowing it was the right thing.


----------



## Teffy

I have no advice. I'm sorry you and Osita are going through this.


----------



## schpeckie

Sorry to hear about Osita - my heart aches for you. It is always a difficult decision, and I know in my heart when I put my Shayna of 18 years down a year ago also of kidney failure, it was the right thing to do.
Gosh, as I am typing this - tears are welling up. You know what is best, and the people on this forum will always be there for you. Sending hugs from Sylvia, Sadie and Lacey.


----------



## CT Girl

No advice just ((hugs)). It is so hard.


----------

